# iMac GPU



## phaneos (May 24, 2012)

Can i possibly upgrade my iMac mid-2010 i7 GPU to 6970m to have better rendering speeds with premiere cs6?


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Short answer? Nope.

Long answer? Maybe. It's a separate card, but nobody makes them other than Apple.


----------



## phaneos (May 24, 2012)

John Clay said:


> Short answer? Nope.
> 
> Long answer? Maybe. It's a separate card, but nobody makes them other than Apple.


The 6970m from your mac model i read some reports with pics that people successfully upgrade their 2009 macs with this card.


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

links?


----------



## phaneos (May 24, 2012)

just to warm you up








The little cut need for the card to fit


----------



## phaneos (May 24, 2012)

I want the same mod but with every new iMac edition apple close an one "door" as with the commell card to mini pci-e for two extra sata ports which i am thinking to do also.


----------

